# Kindle Fire Not Recognized By Computer



## Patetc (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a number of books in Mobi format on my computer but when I connect the Kindle Fire to my computer (using the proper cable of course), it is not always recognized.  How can I force the computer to recognize the Kindle?

Thanks.

Pat


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No clue about getting the computer to recognize the fire.  A reboot of the computer might help.

BUT. . . . .if your purpose is to get the books onto the Fire, there's an easier way. (At least, I think it's easier.)  Use the "Send to Kindle" applet:  Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac. 

What the program does is add a 'send to kindle' option to the right click menu.  So, for example, if you have a word file and you right click, one of the options will be 'send to kindle'.  After you set it up with your amazon credentials, you can use it to send a specific file to a specific kindle.  And it's archived at Amazon so notes are saved and, if you later want it on a different kindle you can easily send it via "Manage Your Kindle".  And, yes, it works with files that are already in Mobi format.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Is the Fire cable the same as the Kindle cable - the white one?

If so, one of the failings of this cable is that the plastic cover of the plug on the PC end is quite big.

If you plug this cable into a USB port on your PC which is deeply inset with a plastic surround (as you tend to get sometimes on the front ports on a desktop PC) then the plastic cover and surround stop the plug from going in quite far enough.

If this happens, you'll get power to charge but you won't get a data connection (the data connectors on a USB plug are slightly shorter than the power ones so power is connected first).

Try (carefully!) pushing the plug in a little further to see if it connects, otherwise try other USB ports on your PC (the rear ones for instance) and/or a different micro-usb cable.


----------



## Patetc (Jan 11, 2011)

The "Send to Kindle" app works just great!  Thanks for the help!

Pat


----------

